# [SOLVED] need codes for magnavox remote controller



## Sebas7 (Sep 19, 2007)

i have a sharp tv i need the codes


----------



## Sebas7 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: need codes for magnavox remote controller*



Sebas7 said:


> i have a sharp tv i need the codes


sorry i have cl032 magnavox controller


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: need codes for magnavox remote controller*

Hi Sebas7 

I guess this is what you need:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/p/pm435s/pm435s_dfu_aen.pdf

See page 8 & 9 for code search facility...

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Sebas7 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: need codes for magnavox remote controller*



DonaldG said:


> Hi Sebas7
> 
> I guess this is what you need:
> 
> ...


thank you very much


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: need codes for magnavox remote controller*

You're Welcome - That is what TSF is here for! :grin:


----------



## sweerek (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: need codes for magnavox remote controller*

The above link is the user guide. If you want the codes, see http://www.joewilson.ws/downloads/PM335 cl032 universal remote codes.pdf


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: need codes for magnavox remote controller*

Thank you sweerek, A very warm welcome to TSF :wave:

If you look at the date of the last posting in this thread, you will see that is is a very old thread - long dead. Please do not open old threads, say more than 30 days old...

I will mark the thread 'solved' & close it so that it will eventually die off :grin:

:wave:


----------

